# If you had to choose a divergent faction based on their manifesto,which would it be?



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm really curious of which faction you would choose if you had to choose based on their manifesto, their core, also which temperament chooses x the most. I'll post them here. 

*Candor*
"Dishonesty is rampant, Dishonesty is temporary, Dishonesty makes evil possible."

As it stands now, lies pervade society, families, and even the internal life of the individual. One group lies to another group, parents lie to children, children lie to parents, individuals lie to themselves. Dishonesty has become so integral to the way we relate to one another that we rarely find ourselves in authentic relationships with others. Our dark secrets remain our own.

Yet it is our secrets that cause conflict. When we are dishonest with the people around us, we begin to hate ourselves for lying; when we are dishonest with ourselves, we can never attempt to correct the flaws we find within us, the flaws we are so desperate to hide from our loved ones, the flaws that make us lie.

What has become clear is that lies are just a temporary solution to a permanent problem. Lying to spare a person’s feelings, even when the truth would help them to improve, damages them in the long run. Lying to protect yourself lasts for so long before the truth emerges. Like a wild animal, the truth is too powerful to remain caged. These are examples we clearly see in our own lives, yet we fail to understand that they do not just apply to the dynamic between ourselves and our neighbors, or ourselves and our friends.

What is society but a web of individual-to-individual relationships? And what is conflict except one person’s dark secret crashing into another person’s dark secret? Dishonesty is a veil that shields one person from another. Dishonesty allows evil to persist, hidden from eyes of those who would fight it.

"Dishonesty leads to suspicion. Suspicion leads to conflict. Honesty leads to peace."

We have a vision of an honest world. In this world, parents do not lie to their children, and children do not lie to their parents; friends do not lie to one another; spouses do not lie to each other. When we are asked our opinions we are free to give them without having to consider any other responses. When we engage in conversation with others, we do not have to evaluate their intentions, because they are transparent. We have no suspicion, and no one suspects us.

And most of all — yes, above all else —we are free to expose our dark secrets because we know the dark secrets of our neighbors, our friends, our spouses, our children, our parents, and our enemies. We know that while we are flawed in a unique way, we are not unique because we are flawed. Therefore we can be authentic. We have no suspicions. And we are at peace with those around us.

"Truth makes us transparent. Truth makes us strong. Truth makes us inextricable."

We will raise our children to tell the truth. We will do this by encouraging them to speak their minds at every moment. For the child, withholding words is the same as lying. We will be honest with our children even at the expense of their feelings. The only reason people cannot bear honesty now is because they were not raised hearing the truth about themselves, and they can’t stand to. If children are raised to hear both honest praise and honest criticism, they will not be so fragile as to crumble beneath the scrutiny of their peers. A life of truth makes us strong. Adulthood will be defined as a time at which each member of society is capable of bearing every other member’s dark secrets, just as every other member will be subjected to The Full Unveiling in which every hidden part of their life is laid bare before their fellow members. They, too, will see the hidden parts of their fellow members’ lives. In this way we bear one another’s secrets. In this way we become inextricable. The truth makes us inextricable." 
*
Erudite*
ManifestoEdit

We submit the following statements as truth:

'Ignorance' is defined not as stupidity but as lack of knowledge. Lack of knowledge inevitably leads to lack of understanding.
Lack of understanding leads to a disconnect among people with differences.
Disconnection among people with differences leads to conflict.
Knowledge is the only logical solution to the problem of conflict. 

Therefore, we propose that in order to eliminate conflict, we must eliminate the disconnect among those with differences by correcting the lack of understanding that arises from ignorance with knowledge.
Manifesto EducationEdit

The areas in which people must be educated are:

1. Sociology 
So that the individual understands how society at large functions. 

2. Psychology 
So that the individual understands how a person functions within that society. 

3. Mathematics 
So that the individual is prepared for further study in science, engineering, medicine, and technology. 

4. Science 
So that the individual better understands how the world operates. So that the individual's study in other areas is supplemented. So that as many individuals as possible area prepared to enter the fields devoted to innovation and progress. 

5. Communication 
So that the individual knows how to speak and write clearly and effectively. 

6. History 
So that the individual understands the mistakes and successes that have led us to this point. So that the individual learns to emulate those successes and avoid those mistakes. 

*Abnegation*

"I will be my undoing If I become my obsession.

I will forget the ones I love If I do not serve them.

I will war with others If I refuse to see them.

Therefore I choose to turn away from my reflection,

To rely not on myself

But on my brothers and sisters,

To project always outward

Until I disappear."

*Amity*
TrustEdit

A son says to his mother:

“Mother, today I fought with my friend.”
His mother says: “Why did you fight with your friend?”
“Because he demanded something of me, and I would not give it to him.”
“Why did you not give it to him?”
“Because it was mine.”
“My son, you now have your possessions, but you do not have your friend. Which would you rather have?”
“My friend.”
“Then give freely, trusting that you will also be given what you need.”
Self-SufficiencyEdit

A daughter says to her father:

“Father, today I fought with my friend.”
Her father says: “Why did you fight with your friend?”
“Because she insulted me, and I was angry.”
“Why were you so angry?”
“Because she lied about me.” (In some versions: “Because I was hurt by her words.”)
“My daughter, did your friend’s words change who you are?”
“No.”
“Then do not be angry. The opinions of others cannot damage you.”
ForgivenessEdit

A husband says to his wife:

“Wife, today I fought with my enemy.”
His wife says: “Why did you fight with your enemy?”
“Because I hate him.”
“My husband, why do you hate him?”
“Because he wronged me.”
“The wrong is past. You must let it rest where it lies.”
KindnessEdit

A wife says to her husband:

“Husband, today I fought with my enemy.”
Her husband says: "Why did you fight with your enemy?”"
“Because I spoke cruel words to her.”
“My wife, why did you speak cruel words to her?”
“Because I believed them to be true.”
“Then you must no longer think cruel thoughts. Cruel thoughts lead to cruel words, and hurt you as much as they hurt their target.”
InvolvementEdit

(Used to be part of the Manifesto but later got taken out)

One friend says to another:

“Friend, today I fought with my enemy.”
The other friend says: “Why did you fight with your enemy?”
“Because they were about to hurt you.”
“Friend, why did you defend me?”
“Because I love you.”
“Then I am grateful.” 

*Dauntless
*

"We believe that cowardice is to blame for the world’s injustices. We believe that peace is hard-won, that sometimes it is necessary to fight for peace.
AboutEdit

But more than that:

We believe that justice is more important than peace.
We believe in freedom from fear, in denying fear the power to influence our decisions.
We believe in ordinary acts of bravery, in the courage that drives one person to stand up for another.
We believe in acknowledging fear and the extent to which it rules us.
We believe in facing that fear no matter what the cost to our comfort, our happiness, or even our sanity.
We believe in shouting for those who can only whisper, in defending those who cannot defend themselves.
We believe, not just in bold words but in bold deeds to match them.
We believe that pain and death are better than cowardice and inaction because we believe in action.
We do not believe in living comfortable lives.
We do not believe that silence is useful.
We do not believe in good manners.
We do not believe in empty heads, empty mouths, or empty hands.
We do not believe that learning to master violence encourages unnecessary violence.
We do not believe that we should be allowed to stand idly by.
We do not believe that any other virtue is more important than bravery."[1]


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Dauntless - NT
Dauntless sounds cool.
It scream "idgaf" .

I'm INTP fyi.


----------



## vinylvanilla (Dec 22, 2014)

Candor forever. Lies are for pussies!


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

vinylvanilla said:


> Candor forever. Lies are for pussies!


But, you're pussy.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Erudite = Knowledge 4 dayz.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't really like any of them, but if I had to choose one I'd go with Erudite. Abnegation is the worst.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Not a single SP in dauntless... No one has choosen abnegation yet either.


----------



## Orions (Dec 1, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Not a single SP in dauntless... No one has choosen abnegation yet either.


I really admire abnegation, but I don't think I'd last long.. T-T So, in reality, I'd fit in with Erudite. I'm torn, so let's go with... Abnedite! XD
Just kidding, Erudite it is.
Candor is a maybe, I guess. Dauntless is a definite no. Amity is a definite no as well.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Orions said:


> I really admire abnegation, but I don't think I'd last long.. T-T So, in reality, I'd fit in with Erudite. I'm torn, so let's go with... Abnedite! XD
> Just kidding, Erudite it is.
> Candor is a maybe, I guess. Dauntless is a definite no. Amity is a definite no as well.


I was torn between dauntless and erudite. I wouldn't survive in any other faction. Maybe if I tried really hard I could fit into abnegation, but then I would be known as the "fit throwing stiff" (Stiff is the nickname for people in abnegation). The only pro I see with amity is that I could sleep a lot. But I choose Erudite since I love the greek proverb “A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in.”, Dauntless would be a lot of fun though, I'd love it there. "We believe in shouting for those who can only whisper, in defending those who cannot defend themselves." Sounds nice.:happy:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Torn between Amity and Erudite. Good thing I don't really have to decide.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Erudite I guess...none of them really interested me that much.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

candor is the most appealing faction to me but i doubt i'd make it through the "initiation" process
imagine everyone knowing everything there is to know about you
this faction has the biggest pay off
know all thy faults so thine enemies can't use thy faults against thee in battle
that is, if you don't end up killing yourself from guilt and shame and embarrassment

i am pretty selfless though so abnegation might work but i'm really vain so it wouldn't be long before they throw me to the wolves for having my head so far up my ass it makes its way through my whole body back up to my neck again

erudite was corrupt in the film and the worst of the bunch
i'm smart and curious but i'm also very naive and fragile so they would eat me alive
learning all the time would be fun though

dauntless seems like the most fun by far, but i don't know how i'd do...
it's 50/50 i'd either die or i'd have the time of my life

amity is probably the ideal faction for me because i'm lazy and they just prance around in corn fields singing songs and being happy
not much i can fuck up there
but i'm really confrontational (while simultaneously being terrified of confrontation) so i'd probably get bored


so realistically speaking i'd be factionless


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Erudite. No doubt about it. Who wouldn't want to go around reading books and learning everything there is to know?

Candor is okay, but I would resent everyone's rude opinions of everything. I don't want to know what they're thinking all the time -_-
Amity people have to farm, and I dislike nature.
Abnegation would drive me up a wall.
Dauntless is way too dangerous (I don't want to die! Or receive permanent damage to my body!)


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

I was torn between Amity and Dauntless. But ultimately, I picked Dauntless because I feel like with Amity, even though there's this constant sense of harmony and peace, there'd also be that nagging feeling that something was missing. That something being everything Dauntless stands for. 

fuck yeah, Dauntless.

and honorable mention goes to Candor.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I did the test and scored Amity. I believe I am amity.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

mikan said:


> I did the test and scored Amity. I believe I am amity.


But did you choose because the test told you you are amity of because the manifesto appeals to you?


----------



## Ledica (Jan 1, 2015)

This was a hard one. I chose amity but I was torn between amity and dauntless. I do believe in "ordinary acts of bravery, in the courage that drives one person to stand up for another." But then again I find that kindness is important too. Although I must admit that I'm biased since I've read all of the divergent series books.


----------



## WorldPeace (Dec 30, 2014)

In all truth, I relate and live by all four of these, lol. However, I'd choose *Candor*. (NF)


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

They all seem pretty stupid.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> But did you choose because the test told you you are amity of because the manifesto appeals to you?


In real life I think I would be much more content with Amity.
If I'm looking to have fun though I would go with Dauntless, although because I have medical problems I don't think I would be fit for Dauntless.


----------

